# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  ومنهم ايضا نتعلم الكثير . . .

## نبراس،،،

ومنهم ايضا نتعلم الكثير . . . 

منذ بضعة سنوات و فى احدى الاوليمبياد للحالات الخاصة 
تسعة متسابقين من ذي الاحتياجات الخاصه ذهنيا و بدنيا تجمعوا على خط بداية سباق الـ 100 متر 
و مع اطلاق الاشارة ( طلقة المسدس ) انطلق المتبارين للتسابق
ليس بنفس مقدار سرعة الاصحاء طبعا و لكن بحماسة شديدة و قوية لتكملة السباق و الفوز بة 

انطلق كل المتسابقين باقصى سرعة ماعدا طفل صغير تحرك ببطء و تعثر أكثر من مرة على الارض نتيجة خلل  فى رجلة اليمنى 
وعندما لاحظ الصغير انه لا يستطيع مجارة بقية المتسابقين وقف فى مكانه وأجهش فى البكاء

عندما سمع الـ 8 متسابقيين صوت بكاء الصغير توقفوا جميعا و نظروا الى الوراء 
ذهب جميعهم الى حيث كان الطفل يبكى
أحدى المتسابقيين كانت طفلة منغولية نظرت بحنان الى الطفل و هو ملقى على الارض مدت الية يدها و اقامتة و مسحت دموعة 
طبعت قبلة على جبينة و هى تبتسم و تقول 
"*هذة ستجعلك افضل* " 

و عندها تشابكت اذرع جميع المتسابقين التسعة و مشى جميعهم ببطء الى خط النهاية
وعندما رأى الجموع هذا المنظر الرائع صفقوا بكل حماسة و فرح الى ان وصل الجميع الى خط النهاية معا و هما يرفعون ذراعاتهم متشابكة 
و عندها خرج الجميع من الاولمبياد و هم يتحدثون 
عن هذا الحدث البارع و خرج الجميع من هذة الاولمبياد بدرس و خبرة جميلة جدا 

وهي ان اعانة الضعييف يجعل من التقدم والوصول للهدف شيء جمييل  
م/ن

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين
وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجه المنتظر روحي فداء لتراب قدميه الشريفه
مشكوووور اخوووي قـــــــمي 
الكلمه الطيبه والمعامله الحسنه لها معاني كثيره في قلب الانسان 
وبالذات خيي ذوي الاحتياجات 
يملكون طيبه وحنان لاتوجد لدينا نحن حتى لايقال اني ابالغ في كلامي 
،،عرفت هذا الشي من الذين اتعامل معهم 
يحبون المساعده وبالذات الى من هم مثلهم ،،
والانسان في هذه الحياه يتعلم دروس 
وانا شخصيا تعلمت اشياء منهم ،،،اش خلاص اسكتي  :embarrest:  :bigsmile: 
طرح جدا رااائع ومميز كالعاده خيي 
ذات فادئده قيمه ،،تسلم الايااادي 
دمت ودااام عطااائك ولاحرمنا رووعة ماتقدمه من جديييييييد
موفق

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين
> اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين
> 
> وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجه المنتظر روحي فداء لتراب قدميه الشريفه
> مشكوووور اخوووي قـــــــمي 
> الكلمه الطيبه والمعامله الحسنه لها معاني كثيره في قلب الانسان 
> وبالذات خيي ذوي الاحتياجات 
> يملكون طيبه وحنان لاتوجد لدينا نحن حتى لايقال اني ابالغ في كلامي 
> ،،عرفت هذا الشي من الذين اتعامل معهم 
> ...



فرح 
الشكر موصوول لك اختي الكرييمه
بالفعل فهم يملكوون احسااس وطيبه كبييراه جدا
وعليناا ان نأخد العبر من انااس هم احوج ولكن لطيبتهم 
اصبحنا نحتااج للتعلم منهم 
كل الشكر لك ولزيارتك 
دائما دمتي بخيير

----------


## الفرح دنياي

مشكور عزيزي قمي
طرح جميل 
وان شاء الله القارئ يستفيد اكثر
جزاك الله خير 
في امان لله

----------


## نبراس،،،

> مشكور عزيزي قمي
> 
> طرح جميل 
> وان شاء الله القارئ يستفيد اكثر
> جزاك الله خير 
> 
> في امان لله



 
الفرح دنياي
مشكوور اخي العزييز 
على هذه الزياره وانشاء الله دوم 
دمت بخيير

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 اناس رائعوا حقا ..

تسلم على الطرح ..

كل المودة

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> اناس رائعوا حقا ..
> 
> تسلم على الطرح ..
> 
> كل المودة



 
 شبكة الناصرة
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالفعل انااس متعااونوون 
ذوو احسااس مرهف
مشكوور اخي على
 هذه الزياره الهطره 
دمت بخيير

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*فعلاً درس في غاية الروعه*
*يحمل معاني الحب والطيبة والتعاون الروحي*
*هنيئاً لقلوبهم الحااانيه*
*اخي قـمــــــــي/*
*كل الشكر على جميل ماقدمته*
*الله يعطيك الف عاافيه*
*دمت بخـير*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *فعلاً درس في غاية الروعه*
> *يحمل معاني الحب والطيبة والتعاون الروحي*
> *هنيئاً لقلوبهم الحااانيه*
> *اخي قـمــــــــي/*
> *كل الشكر على جميل ماقدمته*
> *الله يعطيك الف عاافيه*
> *دمت بخـير*




شذى الزهراء 
الشكر كله موصوول لك خيي
شكرا على هذه الزياره 
دمتي بخيير

----------

